# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] PowerLeveling Myth/Soldiery/Frontlines/wolfmark/Atma Farming Private Player 100%safe

## preler

Private player "no worries of too much exchange of your account info from re-sellers and probably ban for links to gold sellers"
I don't sell gil
Service I offer are personally hand done by me
Powerleveling 1-50 
Wolf mark Farming 
poetic's Farming 
Sol Farming 
Frontlines 
Seals 
Atma Stones 
Novus 
Nexus
Zodiac Brave
also accepts custom orders 
message me skype joseph.mamangun for price




<<<<<<<< Contact me @ skype add joseph.mamangun using skype search always look @ view profile to be sure you added the right account online 24/7

----------


## epicasta1900

contacting you

----------


## epicasta1900

msgd you on skype

----------

